# RC's Plog - Lucius the Eternal (27/4/12)



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello everyone! Welcome to my project log.

I have recently started working on a diorama that I want to depict the moment in The Lord of the Rings, The Fellowship of the Ring when Gandalf enters Bag End on his cart.

To create this I am using the Gandalf on Cart vignette by Games Workshop and a small footbridge by EBob Miniatures.

Around the bridge I intend on using several different Woodland Scenics products to capture the Shire as best I can (I'll be adding flowers, bushes, grass etc). I also intend on using Woodland Scenics realistic water and water effects to properly create a flowing stream underneath the bridge.

Not all of the products have turned up yet so it's not going to be a quick project, but the painting will commence soon once extra putty and sand has been added to the base itself and it has all been undercoated.

Here is the diorama as it is at the moment so you can get a good idea of what I'm going for...




























Thanks for reading.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

That is a beautiful diorama and looks like its going to be alot of fun to paint. Best of luck RC.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like it is going to be a wonderful looking piece! I will be keeping a close eye on this one.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, it does look like it'll be fun to work with. The extra putty has now been put on so once it's dried tomorrow I'm going to undercoat it all and then get to work on either Gandalf or the base (I just can't decide where to start!).


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like you're off to a good start, can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice diorama :biggrin: are you going to add any fireworks to the back of his cart?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

khrone forever said:


> very nice diorama :biggrin: are you going to add any fireworks to the back of his cart?


The model actually comes with fireworks for the back of the cart, so yes


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

whoopie


----------



## domdan (Oct 26, 2008)

A very nice project it seems you've got going on. Can I ask what your base/stand is made from/where you sourced it? I'm currently looking for something similar.
i'll be following this thread with interest


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

domdan said:


> A very nice project it seems you've got going on. Can I ask what your base/stand is made from/where you sourced it? I'm currently looking for something similar.
> i'll be following this thread with interest


Both the plinth and the footbridge itself are available from Ebob Miniatures


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

What's that thing underneath the bridge? Or is that just odd lighting I'm seeing in the third pic?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

It's a small gulley for modelling a stream to flow underneath the bridge.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like it'll be great, though I admit taking on a project of this size is far more work than I'm willing to do for a display (yeah... I'm lazy), can't wait to see it as it progresses!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Boc said:


> Looks like it'll be great, though I admit taking on a project of this size is far more work than I'm willing to do for a display (yeah... I'm lazy), can't wait to see it as it progresses!


I much prefer working on display pieces such as this as I find I can spend more time on it and focus on every tiny detail. But you could interpret me as lazy too, because I can never be bothered to paint decent quantities of miniatures and as a result, I've never had a fully painted army on the board.

I have another Gandalf on Cart in my box somewhere waiting for the day that I can be bothered to create a more detailed diorama, such as the amazing masterpiece that a friend, Brian from One Ring, created several years ago:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking good red. I am going to be starting my fellowship one soon  could I ask where you are getting the woodland stuff from as I need some for mine?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

LTP said:


> Looking good red. I am going to be starting my fellowship one soon  could I ask where you are getting the woodland stuff from as I need some for mine?


I get all my stuff from Woodland Scenics. There is a store locally that sells their products that I use, but here are some links for you.


Woodland Scenics Store
Woodland Scenics Terrain & Landscaping
Woodland Scenics Ground Cover
Woodland Scenics Trees
Woodland Scenics Water kits
Woodland Scenics Tools & Adhesives
Woodland Scenics stockists in the UK (this clearly isn't all of them though as my local one isn't on there, you can also buy products from their store, but postage I imagine will cost more as they're in the US)
 eBay Woodland Scenics
Their fine leaf foliage and the foliage that comes with some of their tree kits make perfect flowers/bushes for LotR scenery/basing. Have a browse through their stuff, there's loads of quality scenery bits and bobs.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Well the products still haven't turned up yet so I've started working on one of my old unfinished models. I've decided to finish off my Lucius the Eternal, as when I was painting him I had a lot of nice comments and there were a few people nagging me to finish it back then, so it's about time I did so.

I am part way through finishing him off at the moment. But as I began painting him in December '09, I'll show you some of the pictures from previously to show you what had already been done. Some of you might even remember this if you've been on Heresy following my ramblings for long enough.

It took a while to get the face to a colour that I liked but I think I'm finally there. As for the whip, also took me a while to blend it properly but after a couple of attempts I think I've managed to pull it off so far. Though it still needs some more highlighting on both the blue and the red sections though as well as extending the length that the blending takes place a tad more so that the change isn't so abrupt.

For the metal areas I've gone for a rusted metal colour though it's still got one or two more metallic highlights to be added.

The base is all finished except the Space Marine helmet which I cannot paint until I get a Dark Angels Green (so that I can ridicule my main opponent). I know you'll all find it a surprise that I painted the base first but it's the way I usually do things (although in hindsight, I should have left the snow until last).

Here are 2 sets of pictures, the first ones are from my first progress shots and the second set are from my second progress shots. The second set of pictures show a few chips in the paint, these can be ignored as I have fixed them all now (I dropped the model).









































































Comments and criticism welcome.

As I have said, I have already started painting this chap again, but the weather is shitty and dull here at the moment so I'm going to wait for pictures.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lucius is looking great man!!! That purple is really vibrant against the spot colors of the flesh.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Midge 

Though I am going to be taking the purples lighter in future highlights.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice stuff RC. Lucius is suitably evil and dark, but I really want to see that Gandalf model finished. That is a fine looking piece and will be such a nice modle when done.

@LTP- if you have a modle railroad shop close by they should carry the whole range of Woodland Scenics stuff.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

NICE start on Lucius. At first I was wondering why the title change...then I read the text...lol! 

I'm on book number #5 of the Horus Heresy, however, somewhere in the first couple books Lucius was a uber badass in melee.

Really excited to see him finished RC.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.



KjellThorngaard said:


> Nice stuff RC. Lucius is suitably evil and dark, but I really want to see that Gandalf model finished. That is a fine looking piece and will be such a nice modle when done.


Yeah I will begin working on it again once I've finished Lucius and the materials for the base turn up. In the meantime I just saw Lucius sitting there and wanted to finish him off.


----------

